# Need help with aspect ratio on PC



## meschen (Jan 21, 2006)

This evening I installed my Tivo to a wireless network, downloaded TiVo Desktop and Windows Media Player 10 and then installed the free CODEC Stinky_MPEG2_ CODEC recommened elsewhere here.

To test my set-up, I downloaded about the first five minutes of a show from my Tivo to my PC and then cancelled the transfer. When I play the show, instead being shown in a normal 4:3 aspect ratio on Windows Media Player 10, the video plays in a square image, so that everyone look stall and skinny. Rather annoying to say the least.

Does anyone have a clue where I went wrong?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

That is a codec issue. Don't know why Stinky_MPEG2_ CODEC didn't work for you (never tried it myself), but have tried this one with success:

http://www.cole2k.net/?display=Codec-Pack-Standard


----------



## meschen (Jan 21, 2006)

You're correct, it was the CODEC. That solved the problem.

Thanks Greg!


----------



## ottomatic (Dec 29, 2005)

I am having the same problem... My aspect ratio was goofy in the MP10.

I downloaded the cole2k codec but when I launch MP10 the image is still squished and when I check the properties it still says it is using the following codec....

Roxio MPEG2 Video Decoder


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

Have you tried the Windows XP Video Decoder Checkup Utility?

http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...ac-0ab6-4990-943d-627e6ade9fcb&DisplayLang=en


----------



## ottomatic (Dec 29, 2005)

I have tried that utility...

My preferred decoder is InterVideo Decoder, IVIVIDEO.AX.
I have no idea if that is the Cole2k one or not?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

I just looked at properties on a playing video in WMP and it says I am currently using DScaler 5 (I think? Not even sure this is a codec  ).

Might wanna try it...

http://www.dscaler.org/about.htm

Download 5.0.0.8
http://sourceforge.net/project/showfiles.php?group_id=7420&package_id=123423


----------



## ottomatic (Dec 29, 2005)

I finally got rid of Roxio by unregistering the dll...

now the video plays in WMP with the following video codec:

ffdshow MPEG-4 Video Decoder

The only problem is the video is still squished (the video i'm trying to watch is lost which I believe is aired in 4x3 standard TV ratio) I've got black bars on the left and right though...?

please send help.


----------



## MichaelBatt (Feb 2, 2004)

Greetings from Afghanistan and Operation Enduring Freedom! My wife has been mailing me .tivo files on DVDs as they are one of two sources of R&R until I go home next year.

I've been following this thread, hoping that it solves my problem....

Unfortunately, my video in WMP 10 is too tall. I've tried the Cole2K package, as well as the stinky codec and the Elecard codec.

I can't get anything to work, and I'm not sure I know exactly what I'm doing. I'm almost positive that it is, in fact, a codec problem.

The digital cable runs from the receiver, through the TiVo, to the TV. It is a widescreen TV and currently set to 16:9, so I would imagine that would not affect the aspect ratio.

Am I not setting something right? I read a lot about settings and such, but don't know where to go in WMP 10 to see them. I also have Roxio 8 installed and cannot get rid of it as I use it on a regular basis here.

I'm not the greatest with the computer, but I love my TiVo, and the video files are fast stacking up, waiting for me to watch them.

Any help would be appreciated...Thanks!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

MichaelBatt said:


> Unfortunately, my video in WMP 10 is too tall. I've tried the Cole2K package, as well as the stinky codec and the Elecard codec.


Most certainly a codec issue. If you can't fix the codec problem on your PC, perhaps you could try having her record shows at a different quality level. I've only seen the tall and skinny problem on Medium (352x480), but not on High (480x480) or Best (480x480 or 540x480 if satellite). YMMV.

What recording quality are you currently using? You can tell by playing back a .tivo file from within WMP10 and doing a File->Properties. (Note: regardless of the numbers, it should still playback in a normal 4:3 ratio)


----------



## ottomatic (Dec 29, 2005)

Simple Solution: Download Media Player Clasic

Other Option: Open the ffdshow video decoder configuration that came with Cole2K. Under Codecs/default/see if you can play around with the MPEG2 settings


----------



## MichaelBatt (Feb 2, 2004)

The properties for the file show size as 352x480 with an aspect ratio of 11:15 (which computes to it being too tall? - unless that is because of the codec output), and the video codec as "ffdshow MPEG-4 Video Decoder".

I have emailed the wife to check the settings on the TiVo and she replied back that the shows are recorded at best quality. A one hour show is about 1.5 to 2Gb, so I would imagine that is accurate.

I installed the trial of Elecard MPEG-4 decoder and checked the ffdshow settings in the Cole2K Media pack and didn't see an MPEG-4 setting. After a reboot, there has been no change.

Any other thoughts?

Thanks!


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

IIRC, 352x480 is actually Medium _*unless*_ you have Video Smoothing enabled on the Tivo. (Settings->Video->Video Smoothing).

That is odd about the 11:15 ratio. That must be the codec doing that.

Windows Media Player Classic is a good suggestion though. It seems to have its own built-in codec.


----------



## MichaelBatt (Feb 2, 2004)

WMP Classic works great. The video is nice and big from the best quality setting; however, i would like to edit the video using Sonic or Roxio and still bump into the codec issue.


----------



## dognose (Aug 29, 2006)

Uhg, I'm having the same problem. With all recordings High, medium and medium with smoothing. 

I have a new HP XP machine with not that much added. 

I've tried the cole2k, the classic media player and the microsoft utitlity. 

I really seems like Tivo dropped the ball on this one. Shouldn't they be setting the proper aspect ratio, or at least provide a proper codec for the viewing of their videos.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dognose said:


> I really seems like Tivo dropped the ball on this one. Shouldn't they be setting the proper aspect ratio, or at least provide a proper codec for the viewing of their videos.


Tivo eventually did address this. If you buy Tivo Desktop Plus for $25 it includes a gauranteed-to-work-with-tivo-files MPEG-2 Codec.

If you don't want to pay up and prefer to use one of those other codecs, you'll need to get your hands dirty. You DS Filter Manager to adjust the merit values of your codecs.

http://www.free-codecs.com/download/DirectShow_Filter_Manager.htm


----------



## dognose (Aug 29, 2006)

Tivo should really fix their player. As a long time Tivo user, I find this pretty upsetting. I certainly can't recommend this product to any normal user.

The DS Filter Manager is about as confusing as can be. I've tried getting it not to use the video codec that it's using, but that doesn't seem to work. Is there more specific instructions somewhere?


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

dognose said:


> Tivo should really fix their player.


Uh, Tivo doesn't make a player. Last time I checked it just starts up Windows Media Player.  Even that doesn't have any say over what codec gets used. Blame Microsoft.

Don't really know any instruction for Filter Manager. It is definately confusing. I think Cole2K install InterVideo codec. Find that codec in the list ("InterVideo Video decoder", I think) and change its merit value to "Preferred" 00800000. May have to reboot for it to take effect.

Edit: Did a little bit of experimenting, rebooting is definately required to see the changes take effect. YMMV.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

dognose said:


> Tivo should really fix their player. As a long time Tivo user, I find this pretty upsetting. I certainly can't recommend this product to any normal user.


TiVo plays fine with a legal paid for codec.


----------



## greg_burns (May 22, 2004)

classicsat said:


> TiVo plays fine with a legal paid for codec.


Tivo plays fine with the Tivo Desktop Plus's codec. Everything else (including legal paid for codecs) is a crap shoot, IMO.


----------



## Textgenie (Jan 3, 2011)

The fact that all works in the paid version and anything else is a "crapshoot" is an indication that TiVO didn't issue a proper free version, for which there is no excuse, since it is misleading, to say the least. The reason however is presumably that TiVO is desperate to maximize income in the face of free DVRs. This presumably is the reason that they like to turn a TiVO offline into a brick, which refuses to play what it has stored, which is also a surprise to most people. As streaming becomes common it seems likely that TiVO will be replaced by people who resent this kind of cornercutting, and feel that it makes TiVO untrustworthy.


----------



## wmcbrine (Aug 2, 2003)

The reason the MPEG-2 codec is not included in the free version of TiVo Desktop is simply that it costs them money to license it.

Also, you realize you're replying to a five-year-old thread, right?


----------



## Textgenie (Jan 3, 2011)

5 years? Thanks McBrine that makes it all the more helpful that you answered!

I went to TiVo to ask for their help. Aug 22 2011

Called TiVO and was informed by John after considerable checking that a) he had not been asked about this problem recently b) he had to Google and find out more himself c) I should have a section on Windows Media Player - Tools - Options - Performance called Advanced - but he has XP and I have Vista and I show nothing on my copy of Windows Media Player on that panel at the bottom where he finds Advanced so d) he finally asked someone at TiVO for the second time and was advised that the K-Lite Codec Pack should do it.

Found the K-Lite Codec Pack on codecguide.com

About the K-Lite Codec Pack
The K-Lite Codec Pack is a collection of DirectShow filters, VFW/ACM codecs, and tools. Codecs and DirectShow filters are needed for encoding and decoding audio and video formats. The K-Lite Codec Pack is designed as a user-friendly solution for playing all your audio and movie files. With the K-Lite Codec Pack you should be able to play all the popular audio and video formats and even several less common formats.

http://www.codecguide.com/about_kl.htm stated:

The K-Lite Codec Pack has a couple of major advantages compared to other codec packs:

It is updated frequently. So it is always up-to-date with the newest and/or best components.
All components have been carefully selected for specific purposes. It is not just a random bunch of stuff thrown together.
It is very user-friendly and easy to use.
Works great with Windows Media Player and Windows Media Center. But also with all other DirectShow players, such as Media Player Classic, BS.Player, ZoomPlayer, and others.
The installation is fully customizable, meaning that you are able to install just those components that you really want.
The pack has many options, which allows you to tweak it to your own specific needs and preferences.
Uninstallation removes everything that was installed by the pack. Including all registry keys. All changes are properly undone.
It is extremely easy to make a fully customized unattended installation with the integrated wizard.
It does not contain any codecs or filters that are known to be bad, buggy or unstable. In fact, the installer is able to detect and disable several known troublemakers.
It tries to avoid potential conflicts with other codecs installed on your computer. The installer is able to detect and remove over 100 different codec and filter packs.
The installer is able to detect broken codecs and filters on your system, and helps you to remove them.
It is a very complete package, containing everything you need to play your movies.
The pack has options to activate thumbnail generation in Windows Explorer for several popular video file formats, which are by default not thumbnailed in Explorer.
The pack automatically configures Media Center to recognize all common audio and video file formats, so that such files show up in your media library.
This pack has a huge user base. This means that problems are found and resolved quickly.
There are different variants of the pack. From very small to large.
The pack is suitable for both novice and expert users.

There are FAQ also.

http://www.codecguide.com/ offered

Latest update
K-Lite Codec Pack 7.6.0
Monday August 8th, 2011

An update is available for version 7.5.x of the codec pack. It contains updates for Media Player Classic, LAV Splitter, ffdshow, and the Codec Tweak Tool. Download.

It is highly recommended to install this update because it fixes some bugs that were reported the past two weeks. If you got a problem, report it, so it can be fixed as quickly as possible! This update also adds support for decoding H.264 Hi10P (H.264 video encoded with 10-bit precision instead of the standard 8-bit).

The Download page clicked from from http://www.codecguide.com/

says 
Play any video file with InstaCodecs
Get all the video codecs that you need in one package.
InstaCodecs allows you to play 99% of the video files on your computer or laptop. It supports all of the following movie file types: XviD, H.264, FLV1, WMV, MPEG-1 and MPEG-2, MPEG-4. InstaCodecs now also includes converting technology for both audio and video formats.

Dowloaded and ran the Installer.

During installation this notice appeared:

//DXVA decoders use your graphics card to do most of the decoding work. This results in a significantly lower CPU usage.

If your computer dates from 2008 or later, then it is very likely that it supports DXVA. If DXVA can't be used for whatever reason, then Media Player Classic will automatically fall back to using an external decoder for the video. So you can safely enable it even if you aren't sure whether your computer supports DXVA.

In some situations DXVA can lead to playback problems, so we advice to use it with caution. These problems are usually caused by a buggy graphics driver. If you encounter a problem, the first thing you should try is to update your graphics driver. If that doesn't help, disable the internal DXVA decoders in the options of Media Player Classic.//

Huh? Left Enable internal decoder for H.264 video box empty since Not sure.

Chose all the extensions for Media Player Classic and WInows media Player

The Installer took a long time to "register the files" at the end and balked at one a DirectShow filter which it said it detected as broken - Cyberlink Load Image Filter in c: folder in program files (x86) cyberlink/shared files/cilmage.ax with a long Reg Key saying reason was File Not Found and suggested Remove this item from the Windows registry? (Yes=recommended) so I did

Also another "The preferred source filter for ".cmp" is currently set to "vcvcxvzvcvcvvczvcvv " that value is invalid Remove this invalid value from the registry? Yes=recommended so I did

Same for .pcd same for .pcx same for .png same for .psd same for .tit same for .wml

Then it offered to finish installing or also Configure ffdshow video decoder and ffdshopw audiodecoder and directvobsub so I checked all three.

It then offered an audio decoder confirguration panel with innumerable options like Dolby decoder Volume Equalizer Convolver etc only one of which - Mixer - was checked. You could change decoder in each of many listings on the right too.

Did nothing and went on to video decoder configuration with similar lists. 
Gave up and went on. Noted than MPEG2 coder was disabled. Hit OK and the whole installer finally vanished.

Full information is at http://www.codecguide.com/ but who can find it?

FAIL: Having installed I tested a TiVO movie and it failed to display properly.

This time the image is the same horizontally compressed image, everything else working fine, but this time the area is extended with black to what looks like the proper wider shape.

So another three hours and TiVO, which apparently can't provide adequate info for a standard Vista 64 PC to play its downloads, after five years, is closed for the evening.

Or is this just another example of how Microsoft fails to provide good software even for something as simple as TiVo files?


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Textgenie,

The K-Lite codecs work fine for many people, but your PC is probably choosing a codec that doesn't recognize MPEG files with non-square pixels. Files from a Series 2 come in weird resolutions like 480x480 for High and 544x480 for Best.

Look in the sticky named "Want to fix TiVo Desktop codec issues?" at the top of this forum. The tool there will let you select the codecs used to play .TiVo files. The help file may not work in Vista but I posted a copy of it in Word format further down in the thread.

Until Vista came out, Microsoft never provided MPEG-2 codecs. Even with Vista or Windows 7 you have to buy Home Premium or Professional to get them. TiVo provides the Desktop Plus upgrade and it contains everything you need but it costs $25, which goes straight to MainConcept.


----------

